# 2nd battery



## Val666 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi 

Have a swift Sundance 630L 2012.

It has a battery box for 2 batteries fixed under the floor underneath bench seat in rear lounge. The battery box has a sealed lid and the 2 batteries are vented out of the box. The two negative and positive leads come in through the box and come through the floor under the seat where a 40amp fuse is located on the motor home wall near the floor.

1)	know to connect neg to neg (will be using 16mm2 lead)
2)	know to connect pos to pos (will be using 16mm2 lead)

On Motorhome forum have been told to put fuse +ve battery 1 and also fuse in +ve battery 2

And to take back to van by connecting from +ve from battery 1 post and –ve from battery 2.

Questions:

1) Should the fuses be next to batteries in the sealed battery box or the positive cables go out of the van and up into the van under the seat where the 40amp fuse is and be fuse there? One auto electrician has told me the fuses should be outside of the sealed box for the same reason the 40amp fuse is and another said they should be next to the batteries inside the sealed box as close to +ve terminal as possible.

2)	What fuse size should I use for each battery?
3) What type of fuse holder?


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Good morning, have a look here, hope it helps.
Barrie,

http://www.smartgauge.co.uk/batt_con.html


----------

